# Solved: Avg Causing Desktop To Freeze???



## taketime (Oct 23, 2004)

Besides being a lousy winter in Illinois, the last 2 days have been lousy computer days. All of a sudden the desktop freezes when I reboot and the only way to get out of it is to hit the button. Then hold CTRL, start in safe mode & try to figure out what is going on. Did MSCONFIG, startup & unticked everything except for the basics you suggest plus my AVG........still freezing up (but not in SAFE mode) so I untick all the AVG, restart & that SEEMED to solve it. Ran scandisk, defrag & Dr Watson(who is a quack in my opinion) and since nothing seemed wrong, I reticked AVG. Figuring that my AVG got corrupted somehow, I uninstalled it and downloaded fresh. Still the same old, same old. I don't like running without antivirus but the only way I could get in here to suck up to the guys with the brains Windows 98SE, have lots of memory, I am too old to cope and short of throwing it out the window, I would like to get it running again without all this confusion. Any help will be appreciated. You guys are the best!
Thanks
Jan


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Jan,

Replace AVG with Avast Home Edition (Free):

http://www.avast.com/eng/download-avast-home.html

Good luck.

Zee


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Jan:

In the MSCONFIG "Startup" tab list, what entries do you have checked?

I haven't had a problem with AVG freezing up or bogging down any desktop that I've worked on or set up, no matter how old it is, so it's my guess there's another problem. What did you do with your desktop before the freezing problem started?

Frank

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## taketime (Oct 23, 2004)

Thank you!! So far my computer hasn't locked up once since I uninstalled the AVG & installed Avast. It still seems strange because I have been using avg for quite a while, however I will go with the new one. PS I didn't do anything different with my desktop or my computer, one dday it just started locking up. Thanks to all helpers on Tech Guy!


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Great news!:up:

I must tell you I moved to Avast after facing a very similar problem with AVG, and haven't looked back.

Please use the Thread Tools to mark it solved.

Cheers,

Zee


----------

